# SVS's New PC-2000 Cylinder Subwoofer is Shipping Now



## Todd Anderson

Just in time for the Holidays, *SVS Sound* has declared open season on its new *PC-2000* Cylinder Subwoofer. Originally announced in October, SVS’s latest rounded subsonic bass master was certainly overshadowed by the reveal of its new Prime Speaker line. Nevertheless, the company says they are now in stock and ready to ship.










_SVS's new PC-2000 is shipping now._​

Why a giant cylinder, you ask? The company’s three different cylindrical models offer a uniquely small footprint for users with tight space requirements. Instead of taking up floor space like their boxy ported brothers, they offer enclosure volume through height. In addition, cylinders present a fresh physical design element for non-dedicated home theater spaces (such as living rooms and family rooms) without a decline in performance. Also, overall weight (or lack there of) is a benefit, with SVS cylinder designs shedding a few pounds from comparable box models.

Speaking of comparability, the PC-2000 is essentially a PB-2000 (SVS’s $799 ported box) in rounded form. Both feature a 12-inch 2000-series driver, with the PC’s driver facing downward and the PB’s facing forward. They also both feature rear firing 4-inch high-flow ports and rear mounted Sledge 500 Watt (1100 watts peak dynamic) STA-500D DSP amplifiers. The former (rear mounted port) is actually the most interesting design feature of the PC-2000, as previous SVS cylinder designs (including the current PC-13 Ultra and PC12 Plus) have incorporated topside ports. The new port location allows the top of the PC-2000 to be a solid piece (available in two finishes: black oak or piano black). The PC-2000 also sees the loss of a mounted baseplate in favor of four screw-in SoundPath Subwoofer Isolation feet, which are also sold as an add-on kit ($49) on the company’s website. SVS says the isolation feet effectively decouple the sub from the floor, resulting in “tighter and cleaner sounding bass, and less buzz/rattle in the room.” Based on their flat-bottom durometer elastomer design, the feet should have more than enough purchase on hard surfaces to keep the PC-2000 stable and in one place during use.










_The PC-2000 features isolation feet in favor of a baseplate._​

The PC-2000 is packed with other tech, including a 3-12 volt trigger mini-jack input, green stand-by mode (> 0.5W), stereo RCA input and output connections, a fixed 80 Hz high pass filter for line level outputs, and phase control. 

SVS’s published quasi-anechoic frequency response graph shows the PC-2000 hits down to 20Hz without any significant drop-off. Home users with small to medium sized rooms should expect to see a 2-3 Hz deeper extension on top of this, getting the PC-2000 down into the teens. For most users, this kind of extension is more than deep enough and excellent for the price point.

The PC-2000 is currently available for $799 (Back Ash top) or $849 (Piano Black) with free shipping and a 45-day free return period. For those of you shopping for Christmas, SVS says that any order placed by 1:00pm on December 18th is guaranteed to arrive in time for the Holiday. 

_Image Credits: SVS Sound_




*Subwoofer Specs:*
•	Interchangable top (piano gloss or black ash finish)
•	Premium black-knit speaker grille cloth 
•	Down-firing 12" 2000-series driver
•	Rear-firing 4" high-flow port 
•	Rear-mounted Sledge 500W amplifier 
•	SoundPath Isolation Feet included as standard equipment
•	Extremely rigid and strong cylinder enclosure
•	Overall Dimensions: 16.6” (OD) x 34” (H) 
•	Weight (unboxed): 50 pounds.

*Driver Specs:*
•	New SVS 12” 2000-series driver
•	Powder-coated cast aluminum basket
•	Dual high-grade ferrite magnets
•	Finite Element Analysis (FEA)-optimized motor structure
•	Dual shorting rings reduce gap induction and lower distortion
•	Extended pole piece improves heat sink and thermal management properties
•	2” diameter, high-power voice coil
•	Upgraded Nomex spider 
•	High-quality insulated tinsel leads 
•	Lightweight aluminum cone with polypropylene dust cap
•	Low-creep rubber long-throw surround 










_The PC-2000's quasi-anechoic frequency response graph_​
*Amp Specs:*
•	Sledge STA-500D DSP amplifier
•	500 watts RMS continuous (1100 watts peak dynamic)
•	DSP control 
•	Auto-On / On toggle switch.
•	3-12V trigger with 1/8” (3.5 mm) TRS mini-jack input.
•	Green standby mode 
•	Stereo line-level RCA Input & Output connections.
•	Input impedance – 47 kΩ (unbalanced line-level RCA).
•	Continuously variable volume/gain control.
•	Continuously variable (0-180 degrees) phase control.
•	Continuously variable (50-160 Hz) 12 dB/octave low pass filter 
•	Fixed 80 Hz 12 dB/octave high pass filter on line level outputs.


----------



## Peter Loeser

I dig the new look with the solid top. Nice subtle refresh of an iconic design.


----------



## willis7469

Peter, that's exactly what I was gonna say! I'm glad to see them put a little time effort into the cylinders. I love cylinder subs, and their stature is very similar to my mains and blend right in. I could use a pair of these up from in case anyone is listening! Lol 
Keep it up guys!


----------



## rambocommando

This is a really interesting design, I've never seen a cylinder sub for home theater use before, does anyone know if there is a picture without the grill? I'd be interested to see what it looks like


----------



## smurphy522

Very nice and clean lines. Not sure I am sold on the removal of the base plate but the only way to find out is a home Demo!


----------



## kevinkr

Any information on the internal cross-over options if any? (I mean beyond the fixed 80Hz line out option)


----------



## Peter Loeser

kevinkr said:


> Any information on the internal cross-over options if any? (I mean beyond the fixed 80Hz line out option)


The line before that, in the amp specs:


Todd Anderson said:


> •	Continuously variable (50-160 Hz) 12 dB/octave low pass filter


----------



## kevinkr

Thanks! It looks like an interesting new take on a subwoofer that might actually fit in my room somewhere.


----------



## Blacklightning

I always figured the cylinder were old tech from a time were subs needed a new look to save space. I always wondered it they were really that different from Box subs. Sub design is a funny thing for companies because their are factors fighting each other,Mass and Volume. Mass is good but adds shipping cost. Volume is good but adds shipping cost and lowers WAF. For HT use I would love for a few Sub maker to make a no compromise HT subs to go head to head for bragging rights.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Blacklightning said:


> I always figured the cylinder were old tech from a time were subs needed a new look to save space. I always wondered it they were really that different from Box subs. Sub design is a funny thing for companies because their are factors fighting each other,Mass and Volume. Mass is good but adds shipping cost. Volume is good but adds shipping cost and lowers WAF. For HT use I would love for a few Sub maker to make a no compromise HT subs to go head to head for bragging rights.


You mean, something like this? http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/danley/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/DTS-20-spec-sheet.pdf


----------



## willis7469

smurphy522 said:


> Very nice and clean lines. Not sure I am sold on the removal of the base plate but the only way to find out is a home Demo!


 I think the baseplate going away is interesting too. We'll see. Like you said. Home demo is the only way to know for sure. I'd love to see what would happen if I set a pair of these together with my plus's. :wink:


----------



## Blacklightning

What does the Bass plate do?

http://www.svsound.com/SoundPath_SWIS_manual_10282013.pdf


> There are two options for installing the Isolation System on SVS cylinder subwoofers - base
> plate retained or base plate removed. Retaining the base plate is recommended in
> applications which have very high pile carpeting, in order to avoid woofer interference at
> high playback levels. Aside from that exception, there is no performance difference
> between the two options, so choose whichever option you personally prefer


Sounds like if the woofer is not hitting the ground or has enough clearance everything should be the same.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Blacklightning said:


> What does the Bass plate do?
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/SoundPath_SWIS_manual_10282013.pdf
> 
> 
> Sounds like if the woofer is not hitting the ground or has enough clearance everything should be the same.


Someone else might chime in on this with a different answer, but a baseplate simply adds more stability to a sub. Less likely to tip (if you're a cylinder) and less likely to walk via vibrations. Looks to me like SVS feels they have an equal replacement. A designer could speak more intelligently about this, but I believe base width and overall weight come into play.


----------



## Saturn94

Todd Anderson said:


> Someone else might chime in on this with a different answer, but a baseplate simply adds more stability to a sub. Less likely to tip (if you're a cylinder) and less likely to walk via vibrations. Looks to me like SVS feels they have an equal replacement. A designer could speak more intelligently about this, but I believe base width and overall weight come into play.


Based on experience with my old 16-46PC+ I expect that with the bass plate it would be easier to move around, at least on carpet.

Btw, I'm a fan of the cylinder design.


----------



## orion

I personally dont like look of cylinder subs but if that is what you have room for they are an excellent option. I have a friend who has an older cylinder sub from SVS and it does sound good.


----------



## Gurba

I have got the PC2000 and I just love it. It replaced two PB12-NSD DSPs and in my room the one PC2k Equals or betters the two PBs in every way. I never got the PBs to play flat lower than 18hz but the PC2k is flat to 15hz, the same as the two PC12-NSDs I had a while back. Looking forward to getting a second one.


----------



## willis7469

Awesome gurba! You'll be doing backflips when the 2nd one comes. I love my cylinders. Congrats.


----------

